# looking at maybe getting into racing



## webphut (Apr 18, 2021)

I been getting the idea of getting back into rc cars and possibly trying my hand at racing them. I have never raced rc cars before. I thrashed around the house when I was growing up. I have had several rc cars which I assembled from kits; Frog, Hotshot, RC10 and a Losi XX something. 

I started researching the different types of rc racing. I am really drawn to the indoor carpet racing for some reason. Having a background in cup car racing would be a huge benefit in terms of knowing how to tune a car for a circle track, but I think I could just as easily enjoy carpet road racing too. I have no interest in drift racing. 

KSG Motorsports have no product webpage for their cars. I was excited too, because I had read how their car does not have too many adjustments and this would be less overwhelming during the learning stages for myself. 

I did find Calandra Racing Concepts, but I did not read as many posts about their cars. 

4Tec was another car I see that looks to be for indoor carpet/cement. 

As far as budget goes, $750.00 without electronics, but is that going to be a good place for a person to learn to race from? 
So with some background information about me, I am hoping to get some recommendations on which car kits would be good for a beginner racer.


----------

